# Scottish Breeder recommendations



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Hey folks.

We have been considering a dog for a while and after much research have decided a Cockapoo is the perfect pooch for us. We live North of Inverness so have been struggling to find a breeder within a days drive. Has anyone got recommendations? Have found Scottish-Cockapoo.com and Glendream Doodles. Any thoughts? Scottish-Cockapoo seem to be asking for a £100 deposit to reserve before pups are even born - is that normal? 

Any advice gratefully received. 

PS Loving perusing the gallery


----------

